# Electro Controls 3201-3214 ERS



## derekleffew (Sep 26, 2007)

To Ship/Steveterry/Jmabray/other "old-timers":

Has anyone ever used such an animal? Those guys in Utah must have been smokin' some crazy mushrooms in the '70s!

While perusing my recently acquired copy of _Photometrics Handbook_ by Robert C. Mumm (which I'm slightly disappointed in, BTW), I came across this line of ERS fixtures which use a 500w or 1000w PAR64/NSP as a light source. According to the footnotes, for the 3201, 36°: "This unusual instrument uses a 500 or 1000 W. PAR 64 lamp for a source, with an 8x18 step lens to gather and concentrate the light, and an 8x4.5 lens to focus it." All use an 8x18 step lens, other models use 2x 6x16; 1x 8x11; 2x6x20; and 1x 6x18 as the final lens. Output for these fixtures seems dismal, even with the 1000w lamp, compared to the comparable 360Q EHG-750w. Cut sheets say they have a gobo slot, or you could order the iris model without shutters, but I can't imagine achieving a sharp focus without an ellipsoidal reflector. Should it even be called an ERS if it uses, by the lamp's definition, a parabolic reflector?

This, from a more recent thread, may be a picture of the fixture:


http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/facility/2347-post-pic-your-theater-tech-stuff-2.html#post133219

Once again, I applaud EC's ingenuity, and pity their demise. Anyone want to talk of the Parellipsphere, which was widely touted, though seldom seen, when I was studying stage lighting in college. Or of the audacity to name a control system the "Playmate" during Hugh Hefner's sexual revolution of the 1970s?

Food for thought. Have a Grand Day!


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes....I despise EC with a vengeance matched only by my hatred of Leprecon...Do yourself a favor and if you ever see one accidently drop it.


----------



## Footer (Sep 26, 2007)

Never seen one myself, but my guess is they were made so that the huge par rigs there were touring around the country only had to carry one lamp. It seems a rather stupid thing to do because I am sure the optics were terrible, but at the time I am sure it seamed like a get idea. Could have been one of the first "one lamp to rule them all" thing like ETC is now doing. 

Now with the Parallipshere... really they are a pretty good fixture, only problem is they are HUGE. Also the method for zooming/focusing took some serious time to get used to. The last theatre that I knew that had them took them out of service about 8-10 years ago, they had been using them for nearly 20 years.


----------



## DarSax (Sep 26, 2007)

Though I've since graduated, we have a full rig of Parellipspheres (thats the spelling, yo) back at my high school. Big tanks, weird focus, really annoying to bench, general ew. When I saw "electro controls" in the title of this thread, my eyes lit up


----------



## rmarston (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes, unfortunatley I have used them - The design even back in the day was lacking - by todays standards they're just garbage.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 26, 2007)

DarSax said:


> Though I've since graduated, we have a full rig of Parellipspheres (thats the spelling, yo) back at my high school. Big tanks, weird focus, really annoying to bench, general ew. When I saw "electro controls" in the title of this thread, my eyes lit up


I'd love to own a Parallipshere for my personal collection. Do you think they'd swap for one S4 or PAR64LED? I'd pay shipping both ways.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 26, 2007)

Grog12 said:


> Yes....I despise EC with a vengeance matched only by my hatred of Leprecon...Do yourself a favor and if you ever see one accidently drop it.


Now don't be snobbish. I've had lots of success (and some failures) with Leprecon gear. Just last year a Lep 12x2.4 pack saved my posterior when two different Sensor SR6 packs decided to misbehave (CEMs improperly configured).

When in college the EC 3466 was a better alternative than the Kliegl, Capitol, Century, or Altman 6"FS of the time. And I've had one hanging on the unistrut in my garage for the past 13 years.


And I have accidentally dropped a Source4-26° but I swear it committed suicide by jumping out of the scissor lift I was in from 22' above carpet. Pieces/parts were found in the next ballroom over! Luckily it was a PRG rental unit, and that's what the Collision Damage Waiver is for, right? Immediately we instituted a policy of laying them down in the lift instead of standing them up.

I heard a good one recently; I think I've told this before. Over the walkie: "The problem is not with the console. The problem is between the chair and the table." Being dense, I ask back, "oh, so it was a cable?"


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 26, 2007)

Its not so much being snobbish as having had the misfortune of programming their boards both as a programmer and a designer.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 26, 2007)

The Leprechon boards are ok if your a small theatre looking for a two-scene.
However, I am way more fond of their dimmers than their boards. Also, they happen to be the parent company of Littlelite. 

I have nothing against EC scoops, they're scoops!

The gel frame holders on their PAR 64's dont like to stay on however, and I've yet to experience their other products.

What ever happened to EC? Were they purchased by ETC? I can't remember.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 26, 2007)

Electrol Controls was purchased by Strand in the late 1980s.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 26, 2007)

What did they do with the EC product line?


----------



## ship (Sep 27, 2007)

So Strand was the origional Borg of a company it would seem and I remember. Beyond that, not much help on my part but below my thoughts.


Sorry, wasn’t following this post... I have seen this type of fixture before... never worked with one but seen them - they are kind of artistic in design but I never had a chance to use them in the field. Would love to have one, want to trade a 6" Fresnel for one? 

No doubt this fixture was monumental for it’s time - remember back to high school in the mid 1980's myself where the LD wanted to replace the radial Centuries with just plain barbaric PAR 64's. For his design ability it wouldn’t have made much a difference, but for the general program... art verses... But still in lamps and fixture efficiency, given the PAR 64 was in many ways more efficient than the radial Leko, perhaps not so much who was smoking what on the mind but where as an offshoot for the industry it was going early on before it went axial Leko, much less S-4, this fixture was viable as a pre-modern concept - sort of side step on the ladder to evolution.


Interesting your fixture to work with. Since the Thorn/GE HX-156 that than became the 1.2Kw GFA series of lamp wasn’t invented yet I believe at the time, perhaps if the fixture is in good condition, you can use the 1.2Kw range of PAR 64 lamps for the fixture in competing with your EHG lamps. .... why are you using EHG lamps instead of GLA or GLE lamps??? Still beyond this and very important is that Osram will be coming out with their "Alumi-PAR" series of lamp some time theoretically next year in a PAR 64 size. Did some advising on that next series of lamp and hopefully you will be able to have a 575w/115v PAR 64 lamp if not 750w/115v PAR 65 lamp for use on this fixture that just might match up to some extent with your EHG based fixtures. Wait a few more months and it's feasible in concept that there will be a useful upgrade lamp beyond higher wattage thus bulk power. The Osram Alumi-PAR PAR 64 lamps are coming... Don't know yet what they will be in wattage and voltage type but they will be great lamps. Play tested the PAR 56 version, it's a good thing.

Anyway, there might be an upgrade in addition to washing the lenses and .. Having never worked with the fixture is it possible to bench focus them? Could be a factor if adjustable.

None the less, in dealing with them, it’s your job to make art. You make art no matter the limitations, you know how to do it no matter what you have to work with. Learn and master what you have.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 27, 2007)

Ship, and I mean this with the utmost of respect, I believe you to be confused. You can go off on a tangent/rant even faster than myself!

To recap for you:
In my original post I asked about the EC ERS that took a PAR lamp and if anyone had ever used one. rmarston stated he had indeed used them and confirmed my suspicion of their lack of performance. I also referenced the Parallipshere as a fixture that was perhaps ahead of its time, and DarSax and Footer4321 replied with the same experiences and opinions as me. In a later post, I referenced the EC 6"FS, and gafftapegreenia brought up EC scoops and PAR cans.

I think you're discussing both the PAR ERS and the Parallipshere at the same time, and confusing them and me. I think it's safe to say that no one here uses either fixture currently (other than DarSax's former HS) and I doubt that all that many of either were ever built in the first place.


As for Strand being the original Borg, one must give them credit for putting the Century name first, if only for a short time, once Strand bought Century in the 1970s. Berkey put its name first when it bought Colortran, as did Lee, as did NSI, as did Leviton. At least Genlyte is attempting to have its brands keep their individual identity on the surface. I weep a little when any brand dies, yes even Kliegl, because there haven't been that many since the invention of the electric light source, and all gave us many years of workable equipment.

I know you feel much the same way as I do, based on your previous comments regarding modifying/restoring "antique" fixtures.

Confused less now? More? Or maybe it's me.


----------



## ship (Sep 28, 2007)

perhaps confusing.

Main concepts are that there are more efficient PAR 64 lamps coming to the market soon so if what ever the ERS is is using a PAR 64 lamp, it should be possible to make it more efficient soon.

After that about Stand buying up brands, that's a sort of history and less to the point. About the fixture, hang onto them and see what the new lamps will do for you. Won't be S-4 or other but perhaps makes a decently efficient fixture.


----------



## gordonmcleod (Jan 25, 2009)

In canada ElectroControls was branded Control Lighting based in Calgary Ab with Distribulite being the rep in the east
Very few or there par fixtures were here in the Toronto Area but the Parellipshere was very common
It had issues with certain brands of bulbs with the shoulder of the procelain socket blocking the filament from going in far enough in the reflector to get to the focus
Of interest the secondary reflector was first used I believe on the Strand Pat23 and the Furse clone of it
The first application of a spherical front reflector to my knowledge was in the Zeiss Ikon Xensol 2 and 3 Xenon lamphouses


----------



## church (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes the Paraelipsphere was very common in Canada, I own 5 and with the EGG and EGJ lamp once correctly bench focused they have an even distribution - shorter than the S4 and colortran 5-50s but slightly heavier. 

Hi Derek if you want to trade let me know - I don't like having odd numbers of fixtures I like to keep them in breeding pairs. I have used them on the stage and there are much worse fixtures out there some of which are still available new. One of those bright ideas (pun intended) that did not work out in practice as well as it did on the drawing board. However we often learn more from things that don't work out the way we intended than from the things that do. However it is a usable fixture when cleaned and bench focused.

Re the front reflector yes I agree the Strand Patt 23 was the first example of this being used - this fixture was the S4 of its day. The next manufacturer to use the front reflector that I am aware of is Furse in the early 70s in their own version of the patt23 and then in the early 80s CCT (Colin, Colin, Terry - you have to love this way of naming companies JANDS is another) introduced it as an upgrade in their Silhouette range. Note CCT will sell you the front reflector as a spare part which you can retrofit into an older fixture. By the way I am not including the Furse badged versions of the Patt23 in this list because Furse bought these items from Strand. I have only seen one of these in the "metal" whiile in Canada and that was the University of Toronto in one of their studios.


----------



## gordonmcleod (Jan 25, 2009)

Furse did there own castings for the profile spot in scotland
as a side note there 8" fresnel was a far better fixture than the strand pat 223


----------



## dramatech (Jan 30, 2009)

The question was asked, but not answered, what happen to the Eletro Control line of products when they were purchased by Strand. Most all of the product line was dropped and the earlier Electro control factory, previously Arial Davis, became the manufactures of the Strand Architectural line of dimmers.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 30, 2009)

As a matter of fact, Strand retired its own architectural control line, Environ, and re-used the name of EC's top of the line console, Premiere. (To this day, the only console with a "Heads-Up Display." The operator was actually supposed to look through a tilted glass/mirror onto which console information was projected, to see the stage.) I'll have to scan in an advertisement--I don't know anyone who actually saw or operated one.


----------



## SteveB (Jan 30, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> As a matter of fact, Strand retired its own architectural control line, Environ, and re-used the name of EC's top of the line console, Premiere. (To this day, the only console with a "Heads-Up Display." The operator was actually supposed to look through a tilted glass/mirror onto which console information was projected, to see the stage.) I'll have to scan in an advertisement--I don't know anyone who actually saw or operated one.



Ooooo I remember that one. Seemed so advanced at the time, until you had a bright look on stage and could see nothing on the screens. Same concept as a teleprompter or HUD in a fighter jet, just had a crappy image off the monitor. 

Big honker of a DESK as well, 3 sided wrap around with 2 HUD's at the side junctions, all at the time the trend was to get the things smaller for touring, so EC completely lost out on the rental market.

While we are waltzing down memory lane,

Perhaps Steve Terry would expand on his successful adaptation, while at Production Arts way back when, of a Light Palette desk into a touring version that had external monitors, a separate processor box and a table top facepanel that would all fit into flight cases. THAT was the trend, equally good at touring or a permanent in-house install AND could readily be brought back to a shop for service. I was always curious as to why it was a ProArts venture and why Strand never jumped on it. 

Steve B.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 30, 2009)

SteveB said:


> ...Perhaps Steve Terry would expand on his successful adaptation, while at Production Arts way back when, of a Light Palette desk into a touring version that had external monitors, a separate processor box and a table top facepanel that would all fit into flight cases. THAT was the trend, equally good at touring or a permanent in-house install AND could readily be brought back to a shop for service. I was always curious as to why it was a ProdArts venture and why Strand never jumped on it.


Would that be the "Pro Palette" or "Executive Light Palette"? No offense to Mr. Terry, but I thought it was a BASH innovation. And I think Strand eventually did manufacturer them. I miss the days when lighting consoles were truly "desks." If one is spending $50-100K, the least a manufacturer can do is provide some legs, (preferably from imitation-walnut Formica) so the console doesn't have to sit on a $20 table.

For those who don't know what [user]SteveB[/user] and I are talking about--the Electro Controls Premiere, not the ProPalette:



from Back Cover, _Theatre Crafts_, August/September 1987. Those were the days. Gee, our old LaSalle ran great.

From The Lighting Console Gallery Photo Gallery by Paul Pelletier at pbase.com :


From The Electro Controls Archive :


----------



## SteveB (Jan 30, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> I miss the days when lighting consoles were truly "desks." If one is spending $50-100K, the least a manufacturer can do is provide some legs, (preferably from imitation-walnut Formica) so the console doesn't have to sit on a $20 table.



My first memory console, a Strand Multi-Q was indeed a desk. Too big to haul out to Strand for service, so when I had a problem, only recourse was to take the system cards for install on a Multi at Strand in NJ. Sometimes we fixed the problems that way, usually the problem cropped up when the cards were re-seated back in Brooklyn. The Multi-Q was replaced by Prestige 2000's, which could be carried under one arm and could be easily swapped for a rental unit/loaner. Steve T may well remember selling me these units and may remember how I once managed to send 120v up the data line of a Patchman, into and thru the DAC and up to the Prestige, frying all 3 units. The crew dubbed it "Steve threw a couple of light boards on the Barbie". Litetrol repaired all (at Steve T's recommendation) and I've been friends with Steve Short ever since.

Then I got an Express which has not moved off it's table (except when a visiting console needs the desk space) in 10 years.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 2, 2010)

From an Ariel Davis catalog dated 1960.


----------



## ship (Sep 17, 2010)

One of my Boss's in going to school in DePaul in the 80's saw the fixture sent in the other post the model 3466, but remembered a more squrared off fixture. Hated them but also sort of liked them. Perhaps this is the fixture type he saw.. Very interesting fixture.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Jul 30, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Would that be the "Pro Palette" or "Executive Light Palette"? No offense to Mr. Terry, but I thought it was a BASH innovation. And I think Strand eventually did manufacturer them. I miss the days when lighting consoles were truly "desks." If one is spending $50-100K, the least a manufacturer can do is provide some legs, (preferably from imitation-walnut Formica) so the console doesn't have to sit on a $20 table.
> 
> For those who don't know what SteveB and I are talking about--the Electro Controls Premiere, not the ProPalette:
> View attachment 3353
> ...


 
I have $1000 cash for the first person that can prove they actually did a show with that console. 

I think it was DOA.

ST


----------



## STEVETERRY (Jul 30, 2011)

SteveB said:


> Ooooo I remember that one. Seemed so advanced at the time, until you had a bright look on stage and could see nothing on the screens. Same concept as a teleprompter or HUD in a fighter jet, just had a crappy image off the monitor.
> 
> Big honker of a DESK as well, 3 sided wrap around with 2 HUD's at the side junctions, all at the time the trend was to get the things smaller for touring, so EC completely lost out on the rental market.
> 
> ...


 
ProPalette was done by Strand for Production Arts.

Executive LightPalette was a BASH project. There are some that would say it was 10 lbs of organic waste in a 5 lb container.

ST


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 30, 2011)

STEVETERRY said:


> I have $1000 cash for the first person that can prove they actually did a show with that console.
> 
> I think it was DOA.
> 
> ST


I might have thought that also; it wouldn't be the first time a product was shown and advertised that never actually came to market and was sold; were it not for the pictures of an actual console at The Lighting Console Gallery Photo Gallery by Paul Pelletier at pbase.com. Anyone willing to contact Christie Lites-Toronto to see if the console is still there and if they know anything of its provenance? Did PaulP514 or Scott Blair take the pictures?


----------



## jstandfast (Jul 30, 2011)

I had some time on both consoles Steve speaks of and far preferred the Strand product. The executive MLP kinda felt as though someone had knocked it together in the basement. I recall the ads for Premiere but don't believe I ever laid eyes on one, not even at a trade show.


----------



## sblair (Jul 31, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> I might have thought that also; it wouldn't be the first time a product was shown and advertised that never actually came to market and was sold; were it not for the pictures of an actual console at The Lighting Console Gallery Photo Gallery by Paul Pelletier at pbase.com. Anyone willing to contact Christie Lites-Toronto to see if the console is still there and if they know anything of its provenance? Did PaulP514 or Scott Blair take the pictures?


 
I did not take those pictures, but I have actually SEEN a Premier in the wild! It was at the University of North Texas in Denton (north of Dallas) and they were STILL using it in their main auditorium. I would bet dollars to donuts the install was done by Ed Jones as he was a huge EC guy BITD.

I actually ended up there to see it as part of an ETC Field Service trip. I was the only one in field service at the time that had actual experience with ECMUX and also had a venue with a Celebrity Plus and Quad-series dimmers where I'm from that I was able to use to work out and document the hack-job for the Response 2212 to get it to speak ECMUX.

Attached is my ETC Field Service report from that trip to prove I was there. I should also have pics of that console in the booth there buried in a box from all my ETC trips as well. Do I have to dig them out and scan them to collect the $1000? 

One interesting note about the Premier console there, they had a second set of button caps as the silkscreening had rubbed off all the original ones. Even the replacement set had mostly worn off. So it truly was like being on the bridge of the Enterprise as it was a whole array of mostly unlabled square buttons that were all yellow, orange, and brown.

I've also used Paraellipsepheres in a show and they are the HEAVIEST pieces of crap I've ever used!


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 31, 2011)

STEVETERRY said:


> I have $1000 cash for the first person that can prove they actually *did a show with that console*.


 

sblair said:


> ...Do I have to dig them out and scan them to collect the $1000?


It's up to Mr. Terry of course (it's his money) but I'm not sure a service call counts as "doing a show." You might have to contact all 1993 alumni lighting students of UNT-Denton to collect.

In your report, you state "...there are only about six of these consoles [Electro Controls Premiere] in existence." Was that a guess, or basis in fact?

Sorry it took the lure of $1000 cash to get you to Control Booth, Scott. Welcome aboard! If you plan on sticking around (and I hope you do), it's customary to start a thread in the New Member Forum, so we know who/what you are.


----------



## Tex (Jul 31, 2011)

sblair said:


> I did not take those pictures, but I have actually SEEN a Premier in the wild! It was at the University of North Texas in Denton (north of Dallas) and they were STILL using it in their main auditorium. I would bet dollars to donuts the install was done by Ed Jones as he was a huge EC guy BITD.
> 
> I actually ended up there to see it as part of an ETC Field Service trip. I was the only one in field service at the time that had actual experience with ECMUX and also had a venue with a Celebrity Plus and Quad-series dimmers where I'm from that I was able to use to work out and document the hack-job for the Response 2212 to get it to speak ECMUX.
> 
> ...


 I was a grad student and the scene shop foreman starting about 6 months after your service call. I remember Dan and that console. I don't think we ever used it for a show, though. I didn't do any lighting on the main stage, but I'm pretty sure we used the Microvision in both spaces. I do remember the Microvision being called "the good console"! 
Good times...


----------



## sblair (Jul 31, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> It's up to Mr. Terry of course (it's his money) but I'm not sure a service call counts as "doing a show." You might have to contact all 1993 alumni lighting students of UNT-Denton to collect.
> 
> In your report, you state "...there are only about six of these consoles [Electro Controls Premiere] in existence." Was that a guess, or basis in fact?


 
I was thinking about that last night. I can't recall what the exact basis for what that comment was. I knew at the time they were very rare consoles. I might have gotten that info from Dan at UNT, but it's been too long to be certain anymore.


> Sorry it took the lure of $1000 cash to get you to Control Booth, Scott.


 
It's okay, I'm a whore that way 


> Welcome aboard! If you plan on sticking around (and I hope you do), it's customary to start a thread in the New Member Forum, so we know who/what you are.


 
People (myself included) have been trying to figure out exactly what I am for years! I'll let you know when someone finally figures out the answer


----------



## sblair (Jul 31, 2011)

Tex said:


> I was a grad student and the scene shop foreman starting about 6 months after your service call. I remember Dan and that console. I don't think we ever used it for a show, though. I didn't do any lighting on the main stage, but I'm pretty sure we used the Microvision in both spaces. I do remember the Microvision being called "the good console"!
> Good times...


 
The Premier was definitely in use in the main stage up until that point! They had no other options. The purpose of my trip was to get the Response 2212 working with the Quad Dimmers so they could start bringing the Microvision over. It's sad to think that ETC had the chance to obtain that Premier for their collection, but passed on it. Of course, back then the ETC museum was just a bunch of old consoles piled on top of each other in a storage loft.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 31, 2011)

Tex said:


> ... I do remember the Microvision being called "the good console"!  ...


 _That_ made me laugh; see ETC Microvision Tribute Page. I hope it was a MicroVisionFX.


sblair said:


> ...Of course, back then the ETC museum was just a bunch of old consoles piled on top of each other in a storage loft.


And what is it now? A dedicated wing of the factory, with 7-color LED indirect lighting? No one from CUE mentioned the console museum in print, that I have seen. Perhaps next time?


----------



## sblair (Jul 31, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> _That_ made me laugh; see ETC Microvision Tribute Page. I hope it was a MicroVisionFX.


 
I always thought the MicroVision was charming for it's time... Much better console than the "bad" Idea console that came later...


----------



## pathway (Aug 9, 2011)

****! Now I'm sorry I didn't read Steve's post earlier -- I could've been $1K richer!

Just to weigh in about the EC Premiere console, I have personal acquaintance with the first two installed, circa 1984 at the Calgary Center for Performing Arts. I was offered a service contract by the Center to look after control & dimming systems, so I had a 7-year acquaintance with the two Premieres, basically keeping them in good running order. The Center houses Calgary's two largest theatre companies and the boards ran their seasons more or less flawlessly until 1992 and 1995, when they were replaced by Strand 530's and taken out in pieces small enough to fit thru the door.

Some Premiere tech notes:
- the main CPU was actually a complete IBM PC-AT, 6MHz 286, with two CGA video boards doctored to invert the video on the CRT's so that it would appear the right way around on the heads-up displays.
- Motorola 6809 CPU's were used on all the keypads and encoder wheels, which connected back to the CPU via RS232.
- The dimmer output was only 512-channel EC Mux but the board would upload softpatch files for up to 10,000 dimmers to the dimmer rack processors.
- This was one of the few consoles ever designed that had an overlapping softpatch, that is, any dimmer could be patched to more than one control channel.

The Premiere was deep-sixed when the company was acquired by Strand in 1986, and the name survived as Strand's high-end architectural control system. Strand, however was not responsible for the demise of the Parellipsphere. That was an in-house blunder perpetrated by the new President (an MBA no less) hired by the owners in 1980 to re-invigorate the company. He had the dies for most of EC's lighting fixtures tossed into the dumpster, the idea being that there was no point trying to compete with Strand or Altman. Good thing ETC didn't share his opinion!


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 9, 2011)

pathway said:


> ****! Now I'm sorry I didn't read Steve's post earlier -- I could've been $1K richer! ...


Thank you for the history lessons, Mr. Higgins; but once again:

derekleffew said:


> ...I'm not sure a service call counts as "doing a show."...



Isn't there just an operator or stagehand out there (one not associated with a vendor/manufacturer) who ran one of these consoles? Or have they all died/left the business?

Perhaps Mr. Terry (who has been suspiciously quiet of late) had them all "eliminated"?


----------



## Mnpalmer (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't remember any names of the CCPA operators, but I bet John Avery does. I will ask him. 
By the way, the fixture at the top of the post was an Ellipsoidal using the EG series of lamps. The knob at the back turned a threaded rod that went to the front of the fixture to adjust the lenses. Brutally heavy, the only way to service the fixture was to drill out the rivets. Not one of EC/CL's better designs.


----------



## Mnpalmer (Jun 16, 2012)

Apparently Dave Ingraham ran the theatre Calgary's Premiere. He's living in Nelson, B.C. Who should he call to collect the $1000.00?

Hey Murray.


Just read to the bottom of that thread and saw your post! It was Dave Ingraham at TC for sure (I once got a tour of everything that board could do from him in about 10 minutes or less) and I think maybe Chris Sprague, Carl Scott and/or Howard van Schaik at ATP. Legend had it that one of them programmed an unused button on the console to show the hockey game on the HUD. I'm still in touch with DBI. Why don't you ask who he should contact to collect his cash? 


Darrell


----------

